# WinCC 7.0 SP3: Zugriff vom Client auf den Server nicht mehr möglich



## Grimsey (19 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

da mir der Siemens-Support irgendwie nicht so wirklich weiterhelfen kann, habe ich die leise Hoffnung das mir vielleicht ein erfahrener WinCC-Mann/Frau unter Euch noch einen Tipp geben, um ein Problem zu lösen.

Folgendes Szenario: 
WinCC V7.0 SP3 auf einem Server und einem Client. Die projektierte Visu lief bereits erfolgreich. Nach einigen Problemen hat sich dann leider herausgestellt, dass ich die PC-Namen nach der WinCC-Installation geändert habe und dies so nicht ganz korrekt ist. Laut Siemens-Support führt dies zu Problemen, die ich ja auch hatte.

Also beide Rechner neu aufgesetzt und WinCC installiert. Auf beiden Rechnern sind mind. 1x die gleichen Benutzer mit der korrekten Gruppenzugehörigkeit angelegt. Beide Rechner sind im selben IP-Netz, beide Rechner können angepingt werden (sowohl über IP-Adresse als auch über den Namen). Vom Client aus kann ich den Server sehen, bekomme aber keinen Zugriff darauf.
Wenn ich das Projekt über die Simatic-Shell auf dem Client öffnen will, erhalte ich 2 Fehlermeldungen (siehe Anhang).

Kann mit denen jemand etwas anfangen??

Ich habe nun schon den 3. Tag in folge mehre Stunden mit dem Support telefoniert und wir sind zig Sachen auf beiden Rechnern durchgegangen bzw. haben so ziemlich alles überprüft was laut Support in Frage kommen kann. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Hat von Euch noch jemand einen Rat, was ich noch einmal überprüfen oder versuchen könnte?? Gerne auch ganz quere Ideen! Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

Habt vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen!


----------



## sailor (19 Juni 2013)

Hi,

Hatte ähnliches schon mal.
Würde mal sagen, dass auf das Projekt im linken Screenshot die Rechte fehlen. Hast Du das komplett freigegeben incl. Unterodner, Pfade nach oben, usw.?
Ist der Client an ner Domäne?

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Grimsey (19 Juni 2013)

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Also ich habe das ganze ja mehrfach mit dem Support gemeinsam gemacht. Ich habe dieses Simatic Rights-Tool benutzt und habe nach Anleitung vom Support die dc.*-Dateien gelöscht welche wohl die Freigaben sind. Diese wurden dann beim Öffnen des Projekts auf dem Server wieder neu angelegt.

Laut einiger Dokumente macht WinCC die Freigaben ja auch komplett anleine so dass ich bis jetzt davon ausgegangen bin, dass alle notwendigen Freigaben vorhanden sind. Beim Projektordner sind die entsprechenden Benutzergruppen jedenfalls eingetragen. Jeden Unterordner habe ich allerdings noch nicht überprüft...hat der Support auch noch gar nicht angefragt....(???)....

Keiner der Rechner ist einer Domain.


----------



## Grimsey (19 Juni 2013)

Ich habe es gerade noch einmal überprüft. Die Rechte sind bis unten hin korrekt vergeben. Ich habe auch noch einmal auf beiden Seiten einen neuen Benutzer angelegt und diesen in die notwendigen Gruppen aufgenommen. Hat leider auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## ducati (19 Juni 2013)

Man weiss ja nicht, was Ihr schon alles probiert habt:

hier noch ein par wichtige Links:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/25437381

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/59216666

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/868014

alles mal langsam Schritt für Schritt prüfen 

Gruß

PS: irgendetwas installiert? windowsupdates, software (was ist das "M" unten in der Taskleiste?)


----------



## Grimsey (19 Juni 2013)

Danke duc für die Tipps,

beim ersten Durchblättern der Links kommt mir das alles ziemlich bekannt vor. Ich glaube, da haben wir so ziemlich alles überprüft aber ich werde das morgen evtl. noch einmal checken. Ist ja auch eine komplette Neuinstallation...das wundert mich ja halt. Als ich das vor ein paar Wochen im Büro getestet habe, lief es. Beim Kunden lief es auch drei Wochen...dann war Schluss.

Update oder ähnliches wurden wenn dann ohne mein Wissen installiert. Ich selbst habe nichts nachinstalliert. Das "M" in der Taskleiste ist McAffee und war mit auf dem Image, dass vom Endkunden bereitgestellt wurde.


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2013)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine komplette Neuinstallation...das wundert mich ja halt. Als ich das vor ein paar Wochen im Büro getestet habe, lief es. Beim Kunden lief es auch drei Wochen...dann war Schluss.
> 
> Update oder ähnliches wurden wenn dann ohne mein Wissen installiert. Ich selbst habe nichts nachinstalliert. Das "M" in der Taskleiste ist McAffee und war mit auf dem Image, dass vom Endkunden bereitgestellt wurde.



Hmm, jetzt bin ich verwirrt... Was ist es denn jetzt eine Neuinstallation (händisch Schritt für Schritt) oder nur die Wiederherstellung eines Images? Wer hat das Image erstellt, ist es evtl. fehlerhaft, wie änderst Du denn den Rechnernamen nach der Imageeinspielung?
Hat es jetzt nach der Imageeinpielung gleich nicht funktioniert oder gings erstmal und dann nach 3 Wochen nicht mehr? Was wurde in den 3 Wochen gemacht, irgendwelche Installationen, Rechnerabstürzen, Stromausfall...?

Zum Thema McAffee ich seh das schon problematisch, könnte daran liegen...

Kannst Du denn am Client mit dem Windowsexplorer auf das Projekt auf dem Server zugreifen?

Gruß.


----------



## Grimsey (20 Juni 2013)

Ich hatte beim 1. Versuch vor mehreren Wochen WinCC erfolgreich installiert, sowohl auf Server als auch Client. Das Projekt lief dann soweit. Dummerweise habe ich die Rechnernamen nach der WinCC-Installation ändern müssen, da ich diese erst danach vom Kunden erhalten habe. Auch dann lief noch alles. Dann habe ich irgendwann einmal am Server die Archivierung aktiviert...und dann ging es nicht mehr.
Daraufhin habe ich mit Siemens Kontakt aufgenommen....viel telefoniert...rausbekommen, dass die SQL-Datenbanken noch mit alten Namen verbunden sind( oder so heißen, keine Ahnung). Siemens meinte, da hilft nur Neuinstallation des Systems.

Also habe ich das PC-Image vom Kunden wieder aufgespielt....danach die Rechner umbenannt...danach WinCC installiert.

Windows-Updates oder ähnliche Sachen wurden nicht installiert. Verbindung kommt trotzdem nicht zustande.

Vom Client aus sehe ich die Arbeitsgruppe des Servers (sind ja in der gleichen) und auch den Server selbst. Wenn ich dann aber auf den Server klicke, wird mir der Zugriff verweigert.

Wenn McAffee das Problem sein sollte, muss der Kunde sagen ob er das unbedingt braucht oder nicht und mir dann ein neues Image zur Verfügung stellen. Die sind da sehr kleinlich.


----------



## ducati (21 Juni 2013)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Vom Client aus sehe ich die Arbeitsgruppe des Servers (sind ja in der gleichen) und auch den Server selbst. Wenn ich dann aber auf den Server klicke, wird mir der Zugriff verweigert..



Das ist schlecht... Hast Du auf Client und Server den selben Windowsbenutzer mit dem selben Passwort? 

Der Windows Dateizugriff muss funktionieren! Datei/Druckerfreigabe im Netzwerkadapter aktiviert.

Also ich denke irgendetwas ist dort mit den Rechten / Netzwerkeinstellungen nicht ok.



Grimsey schrieb:


> Wenn McAffee das Problem sein sollte, muss der Kunde sagen ob er das unbedingt braucht oder nicht und mir dann ein neues Image zur Verfügung stellen. Die sind da sehr kleinlich.



Naja es gibt von Siemens freigegebene Virenscanner. Müsste man jetzt mal in der Kompatibilitätsliste schauen.


----------



## martin1988 (21 Juni 2013)

Hallo  Grimsey,

ich hatte so ein Ähnliches Problem auch mit dem tollen Panda-Virenschutz den uns unsere IT aufdrücken wollte ... mitlerweile sind wir davon wieder abgerückt und lassen die Server und Bedienrechner sowie Projektierungsrechner ohne Antivirensoftware laufen weil die Teilweise Datein in Projekten als Viren erkannt und ohne nachzufragen gelöscht haben.

Würde mal mit dem Kunden sprechen ob du McAffee vielleicht mal zum Test deinstalieren kannst.

Eigentlich könntest du ja auch auf Virenschutz verzichten je nach dem wie das Netz dort aufgebaut ist und du die Berechtigungen einschränkt! 

MfG
Martin


----------



## Grimsey (21 Juni 2013)

Es sind auf beiden Rechner die gleichen Benutzer mit dem gleichen Passwort angelegt und auch den korrekten Gruppen zugeordnet. Das habe ich mehrfach mit dem Support überprüft.
Die Freigaben etc. bin ich auch mit dem Support durchgegangen...die meinen da ist alles korrekt eingestellt.

Das es ein Problem mit den Rechten ist, vermute ich auch...nur hat irgendwie niemand eine Ahnung woran genau es liegt.

Habe jetzt noch ein Speicherabbild vom Client erstellen müssen...das wurde nun an die Entwicklungsabteilung weitergeleitet....ob die das was finden....ich bin gespannt.


----------



## ducati (21 Juni 2013)

Unabhängig von Siemens sollten ja erstmal auf Betriebssystemebene die Dateifreigaben funktionieren. Wie schon gesagt aus dem Windowsexplorer des Clients solltest Du den WinCC-Projektordner auf dem Server öffnen können. Da muss halt mal jemand dran, der sich mit Windows auskennt...


----------



## Grimsey (21 Juni 2013)

Was mich so wundert ist die Tatsache, dass es ja schon einmal funktioniert hat (auch wenn die Rechnernamen in den Datenbanken nicht ganz richtig war) und ich außer die Archivierung zu aktivieren nichts weiter gemacht habe und es dann einfach nicht mehr klappte. Ist schon sehr verwunderlich...

Mit der Freigabe hast Du sicherlich recht...nur ich bin mit meinem Latein leider total am Ende


----------



## ducati (23 Juni 2013)

hast Du schon mal ein neues Testprojekt angelegt?
Gruß


----------



## Grimsey (25 Juni 2013)

Auch ein Testprojekt konnte angelegt werden....klappte auch nicht.

Musste gestern dem Support noch mein Projekt zur Verfügung stelle. Heute den Anruf bekommen: bei uns klappts. Und hinten dran: wenn sie weiterhin noch Support brauche, dann muss das jetzt über den erweiterten Support gehen und bezahlt werden. Finde ich auch so richtig klasse.....


----------



## ducati (26 Juni 2013)

Jo, naja jedenfalls liegts nicht am Projekt, sondern an den Windows oder WinCC Einstellungen. Welche Betriebssysteme verwendest Du am Server und Client und ES ? Steht Dein Windows7 Netzwerk auf Arbeitsplatznetzwerk? Heimnetzgruppe oder sowas ist nicht aktiv?

Ich würd vermutlich die Rechner nochmal neu aufsetzen und vorher mal das Image checken, was da schon verfrickelt ist.

Gruß.

Oder ein Netzwerk/Windows Spezi sollte mal die Dateifreigabe hinbekommen. Daran liegts vermutlich.


----------



## Grimsey (27 Juni 2013)

Server: Windows Server 2008 R2
Client: Windows XP SP3

beide Rechner wurden bereits neu aufgesetzt. Ich darf dies nur mit den vom Kunden bereitgestellten Images tun. Sollte dort etwas nicht korrekt sein, dann muss der Kunde das anpassen. Leider weiß ich (und der Siemens-Support scheinbar auch) nicht, was da falsch sein soll da wir ja bereits mehrfach so ziemlich alle Einstellungen kontrolliert haben.

Auf welchen Einstellungen genau das Netzwerk beim Server steht, weiß ich leider nicht, ist aber ein guter Tipp das noch einmal zu kontrollieren. Leider bin ich seit gestern nicht mehr Vor-Ort (war ja klar...).

Gruß


----------



## ducati (27 Juni 2013)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Server: Windows Server 2008 R2
> Client: Windows XP SP3



Die Kombi ist nicht ganz optimal, da Server 2008R2 auf Win7 Basis aufsetzt... Ich hätte 2003R2 mit XPsp3 oder 2008R2 mit Win7SP1 kombiniert. Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob Siemens da auch ne Kombi vorschreibt.

Trotzdem noch viel Erfolg.

Gruß.


----------



## Grimsey (28 Juni 2013)

Hi ducati,

also die Kombination mag vielleicht nicht ganz glücklich sein, ist aber von Siemens durchaus freigegeben. Und, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole  , außerdem ist auch dies vom Kunden so gewünscht und vorgegeben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies (hoffentlich) geprüft wurde.

Wie gesagt hat es ja auch bereits funktioniert, von daher glaube ich nicht das es an der Kombination der Betriebssysteme liegt.


----------



## Subzero (10 April 2014)

Ich hatte solche Probleme auch schonmal.Allerdings sind meine Rechner in der Domäne und Betriebssysteme Windows 2008R2 sowie Win 7 Ult. mit WinCC 7.2 Upd.1
Bei mir ging es nachdem ich in den Befehl uac in der Startleiste eingetippt habe und diese dann ganz runter gestellt habe.
Was auch noch gehen könnte geh mal in die Simatic Shell dann rechte Maustaste auf Simatic Shell und Einstellungen.
Dann mache einmal den Haken bei Kompatibilität rein bzw. raus.Mir wurde gesagt da stellt sich im Hintergrund wieder was um im Projekt so das der Zugriff wieder funktioniert.

MfG Zero


----------

